# Pineapple Bacon Roll Ups (Recipe and Qview)



## smokin218r (Jun 30, 2015)

Hey Guys! Wanted to put out our Bacon Pineapple Roll Up recipe for you all to enjoy. I'm sure there is a good way to add some smoke to these as well! I included this on another thread, but thought it needed its own.

4lbs Bacon sliced and cut in Half

3 cans Pineapple Chunks

Wrap each chunk in bacon and secure with toothpick

Bake at 325 for 45min (Cook to your liking for bacon.)

Drain excess grease

Then mix:

1 C. Ketchup

2 T. Chinese Hot Mustard

1/4 C. Regular Mustard

1 C. Brown Sugar

Pour mixture over roll ups and warm in oven at 350 for 20 min.

They are Fantastic!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   This will make around 120 pieces.













IMG_20150612_162257473.jpg



__ smokin218r
__ Jun 15, 2015






Hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## jcollins (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## jp61 (Jun 30, 2015)

They look/sound delicious!







  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smokin218r (Jun 30, 2015)

jcollins said:


>


Thank You!


JP61 said:


> They look/sound delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! They are great.


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 7, 2015)

It's official, I hate you. These have to be the most addictive things I have ever made. I smoked them and then added the pan with the sauce to the smoker, mostly because it's too hot to turn on the oven and they turned out great. My parents and grandparents keep asking me to make them again and it was only Saturday since we had them last.


----------



## vwaldoguy (Jul 7, 2015)

I do something similar with almond stuffed dates.


----------



## driedstick (Jul 7, 2015)

Thems theres sure looks gooooood!

DS


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 7, 2015)

Looks tasty, but what's an oven????


----------



## paul6 (Jul 7, 2015)

An oven is that thing in your kitchen that you use to reheat Pizza !!!!


----------



## jcollins (Jul 8, 2015)

What i think dirtsailor2003 and paul6 is thrying to say is.... Wheres the Smoke?


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 13, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> It's official, I hate you. These have to be the most addictive things I have ever made. I smoked them and then added the pan with the sauce to the smoker, mostly because it's too hot to turn on the oven and they turned out great. My parents and grandparents keep asking me to make them again and it was only Saturday since we had them last.


Hahaha!! Thanks MC!

Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 13, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty, but what's an oven????





paul6 said:


> An oven is that thing in your kitchen that you use to reheat Pizza !!!!





jcollins said:


> What i think dirtsailor2003 and paul6 is thrying to say is.... Wheres the Smoke?


Thanks Guys.

#1 Reason for post was to share.

#2 Reason was to get ideas to add smoke

@TheGreatMC  does them in the smoker.


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 13, 2015)

Smokin218R said:


> Thanks Guys.
> #1 Reason for post was to share.
> #2 Reason was to get ideas to add smoke
> @TheGreatMC
> does them in the smoker.



And they're worse then crack. I haven't had any for a week and a half and I'm jonesing for some bad. Wish I want working 11 hour days but Saturday will be here soon enough.


----------



## ggrib (Jul 14, 2015)

These look great. 2 questions: What size pineapple cans?  The sauce in the picture looks thin and not too red. Is the pineapple juice in the sauce?


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 15, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> And they're worse then crack. I haven't had any for a week and a half and I'm jonesing for some bad. Wish I want working 11 hour days but Saturday will be here soon enough.


Hey MC, would you be so kind as to tell us on here how you add smoke to the recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 15, 2015)

ggrib said:


> These look great. 2 questions: What size pineapple cans?  The sauce in the picture looks thin and not too red. Is the pineapple juice in the sauce?


I believe they are the 20oz cans in juice. No, the juice is not in the sauce.


----------



## thegreatmc (Jul 15, 2015)

Smokin218R said:


> Hey MC, would you be so kind as to tell us on here how you add smoke to the recipe?
> Thanks!



I have done them two ways. Both start out the same in that I wrap a pineapple chunk with bacon (if the chunks are small I wrap two of them with one piece of bacon) and then I stick them on a 250* smoker for an hour to an hour and a half. At this point, the bacon is fairly crispy. Then, I mix up the sauce in the ratios from the recipe and I put it in a pie pan or foil pan or something that will hold liquid and is oven safe along with the already smoked pineapple. This is where I have varied in one time I put this in the oven for 20 minutes at 350* and the other time it was to hot to want the oven on so I just stuck the pan and all into the smoker. Both turned out great. 

One tip I'll give is make sure the toothpicks you poke the pineapple with are long enough to not fall through your grates. I break off the toothpicks when doing ABT's but not when doing bacon pineapple crack.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm definitely going to make these this weekend.  Not in the oven, but in the smoker.  Looking forward to trying these pineapple-bacon-crack munchies.

Gary


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 16, 2015)

TheGreatMC said:


> I have done them two ways. Both start or the same in that I wrap pale wroth bacon (if the chunks are small I wrap two of them with one piece of bacon) and then I stick them on a 250* smoker for an hour to an hour and a half. At this point, the bacon is fairly crispy. Then, I mix up the sauce in the ratios from the recipe and I put it in a pie pan or foil pan or something that will hold liquid and is oven safe along with the already smoked pineapple. This is where I have varied in one time I put this in the oven for 20 minutes at 350* and the other time it was to hot to want the oven on so I just stuck the pan and all into the smoker. Both turned out great.
> 
> One tip I'll give is make sure the toothpicks you poke the pineapple with are long enough to not fall through your grates. I break of the toothpicks when doing ABT's but not when doing bacon pineapple crack.


Thanks MC! Next time I make these, I will try the smoke.


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 16, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> I'm definitely going to make these this weekend.  Not in the oven, but in the smoker.  Looking forward to trying these pineapple-bacon-crack munchies.
> 
> Gary


Careful Gary, crack Is dangerous! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let us know what you think.


----------



## mneeley490 (Jul 16, 2015)

Great! Something new to get addicted to!


----------



## smokin218r (Jul 16, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> Great! Something new to get addicted to!


They are addicting. Let us know when you try some.

Thanks!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Aug 24, 2015)

Hey Derek

I smoked up a batch of these bacon/pineapple roll ups on the weekend.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/233355/sausage-comparison-and-pineapple-bacon-roll-ups

They were great.  I really enjoyed them.  Miss Linda was away for the weekend, but I saved her half, and she had them for lunch today (heated up in the nuke).  She loved them and asked me to make some more!!!  Believe me, I WILL.

I smoked them over a 75/25 mix of Hickory and Pecan at 250* for 1 1/2 hour.  The sauce I warmed up in the oven at 350* for 20 minutes.  Next time I'll do the sauce in the smoker too.

I did 2 things differently than you.  First, I sprinkled my pork rub on half of the roll ups before smoking.  Both the original and the rubbed were great.  Second, for some reason, I misread the directions for making the sauce and added the juice from the can of pineapple chunks.  It turned out VERY good, but now I have to try one batch without the juice added.

I recommend these to everybody to try--you'll be hooked.

Gary


----------



## smokin218r (Aug 26, 2015)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Derek
> 
> I smoked up a batch of these bacon/pineapple roll ups on the weekend.
> 
> ...


That's awesome Gary ! Glad you enjoyed, and thanks for the comment.


----------



## rick530 (Aug 26, 2015)

NICE!!!


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 17, 2017)

In case you missed this....
But mostly playing with the new format.....


----------



## sauced (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks for sharing....going to make these for my nephew's birthday party!!!


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 18, 2017)

sauced said:


> Thanks for sharing....going to make these for my nephew's birthday party!!!



They are addicting!!
Let us know what you think!
Thanks!


----------



## ab canuck (Oct 18, 2017)

Mmmmm that looks great, Definitely going to have to try these....


----------



## smokin218r (Oct 19, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> Mmmmm that looks great, Definitely going to have to try these....



Thank you! Let us know what you think!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 30, 2017)

ab canuck said:


> Mmmmm that looks great, Definitely going to have to try these....



Ha!!!  Word of warning Charlie.  You'r gonna love these things they REALLY ARE ADDITING .
Gary


----------

